# ice slicer



## jimmyhank (Dec 21, 2010)

anyone working with the product called Ice Slicer?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

_Snow_ Slicer?? By Central?


----------



## JeffY (Feb 3, 2003)

I think it's trademark name is Ice Slicer. I've used it for several seasons and found it to be really effective. Cuts down usage by nearly 66% on some properties allowing me to treat more properties without stopping for reloading.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Great product, been using it for about 7-8 years now. Wont use anything else. Same idea, different supplier, is called Rapid Thaw. Works well, but not as good as Ice Slicer. 
Funny that we don't hear more about it on this site.


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got another 50 tons delivered today. Great product. Melts down to 0 degrees, and spreads at a 1/3 of the rate of salt. So your truck is out 3 times longer without coming back to reload. That's is almost all we run on our properties, but we sell mostly salt to other contractors. I think the per ton price gives people sticker shock, and they stop listening then. I think it balances out well against salt.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

What is it treated with and a rough cost?


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

It isn't "treated" with anything, though it does have anti-caking and anti-freezing agents added in. It's a naturally mined product. We wholesale it for $250/yard.

You can check out www.iceslicer.com for more info.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

MSDS? Percentages?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

I use it great product I even pre-treat with it. Timsjeep do you get at pioneer or do you have differnt supplier graet product. Here is the msds for this http://www.gmcocorp.com/pdf-docs/Rapid Thaw MSDS.pdf


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been using it for years also. It must be a western US thing. Last I checked, it was being mined in Utah. Shipping costs must make it too expensive to get it further away.

I've had running water in parking lots down to -3. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## JeffY (Feb 3, 2003)

And what makes it even more amazing is that if you apply 800-1000 lbs per acre with salt, you're getting this by applying between 300-450 lbs per acre. Less product use and still better results.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

$250/ yard of this stuff? I know with bulk salt a yard is a little over a ton. and after hauling charges I pay about $25 per ton for bulk salt. So this stuff costs 10 times the amount and goes 3 times as far? I understand you don't have to refill as often, but is it worth the cost? Do you charge more for it?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Cmbrsum;1191814 said:


> $250/ yard of this stuff? I know with bulk salt a yard is a little over a ton. and after hauling charges I pay about $25 per ton for bulk salt. So this stuff costs 10 times the amount and goes 3 times as far? I understand you don't have to refill as often, but is it worth the cost? Do you charge more for it?


I would certainly like the number for your supplier


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I live in Ogden Utah. GSL (Big salt miner) is only 15 miles away. Cost a little over 21 per ton plus a few bucks to a friend to haul it here for me. 18 tons $450


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

Cmbrsum;1191814 said:


> $250/ yard of this stuff? I know with bulk salt a yard is a little over a ton. and after hauling charges I pay about $25 per ton for bulk salt. So this stuff costs 10 times the amount and goes 3 times as far? I understand you don't have to refill as often, but is it worth the cost? Do you charge more for it?


I said we wholesale it to other people at $250/yard, that isn't what I buy it in bulk for. You are buying bulk salt for a amazing price, I don't get it at that price. I'm not going to get into all my pricing online here, but it pretty well works out to be a wash with salt.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

We get rapid thaw @ $118/ton.

**** works wonders...


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Farmington NM $105 a Ton for ice slicer picked up
Super sacks 2300 lbs $250
50 bags of crushed ice slicer $370

pick up yourself, shipping is $1700 for a 150 mile 18 super sacks.

great stuff, spreads nice and as some staying power, its mined out of Utah, from the ground to the truck, to your truck.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

ACA;1205398 said:


> You are buying bulk salt for a amazing price,


You can say that again...


----------

